# Television and the Family



## biblelighthouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Check out this link:

T.V. and the Family - Can television be redeemed?


----------



## matt01 (Jan 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2006)

There was an article on this in the last RP Witness (which also featured my congregation btw)


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> There was an article on this in the last RP Witness (which also featured my congregation btw)



Peter, is that article online anywhere? I would like to read it. And I may put a link to it on my site.

Who wrote the article, and what was the title of the article?

Thank you!


----------



## Peter (Jan 22, 2006)

The article appeared in the Nov 05 issue of the Reformed Presbyterian Witness. Its called "Remembering Niel Postman", and is by Arthur W. Hunt III

I'm not sure if its online. I could mail you a copy if you would like.


----------

